# Affordable Jumping Saddles



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im looking at the collegiate ones as well  Subbing so I can hear what others say!

Oh a WELCOME!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!

What country are you from? If you are in US I'd suggest to look into M Toulouse (I own one and very happy with grip and quality). (I'm asking about the country, because I suggested it to Pinto, who is in Aus, and looks like it's not a common saddle there  ). 

Collegiates are very decent saddles as well (I used to own A/P version). 

HDRs.... Depends. From what I've read some are not bad, some are to stay away.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I'm in the US 

I kinda figured that would end up how it is with both saddles lol.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have this saddle: Pinnacle Kirkby Close Contact in Close Contact at Schneider Saddlery
It's excellent quality for the price and even fits my paint mare who has a long back and high withers. Everyone always thinks that I have an expensive saddle when they see it! I've had it for a little over a year now and it's still in perfect shape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Thanks I'll put it on the list 

Right now I might possibly be going with a Collegiate (depends on if I win this auction or not - it's doubtful though LOL). They've just turned up at the cheapest saddles w. easy change gullets. Which is really what I'm looking for as I'd rather have a fairly versatile saddle than one that's only going to fit one of my horses. M. Toulouse was recommended to me by someone else & they seem to be well liked - their easy change saddles are WELL out of my price range, but I'm still gonna hunt through sales & everything. See what I can find 

Keep sending those recommendations!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Collegiates are great saddles. I have their older model event saddle, which I adore. The leather is fantastic. My friend has the Collegiate Diploma and says it's the best saddle she's ever ridden in. This is hers:


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

Circuit Circuit Circuit!!

People like to turn up their noses at Circuits because they are often thought of as being 'cheap' saddles. And yes, they are rather inexpensive, and have little resale value, but a good Circuit will last you years.

We recently had the saddle fitter out to my barn for a couple different horses and after trying on practically the entire tack room (a place overflowing with Crosbys, Stubbens, Pessoas, and the like), she told us that her number one choice for every single horse was the old wide tree Circuit.

They also have a _very_ easy interchangeable gullet system. I'm considering getting one a new one myself, especially after that session with the saddle fitter.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I also like and have rode in Collegiates. And my dressage instructor, who has a plethora of high-end saddles, swears by her Circuit CC saddle.

If you absolutely need a changeable gullet, then go with a Collegiate. I'll be in the market for a new saddle soon enough, and have been looking at both Collegiates and M. Toulouse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I do have some issues with Circuit personally. From what I know they are "Dover" brand and quite hard to re-sell for the good price (unlike MT or Collegiate).


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

They are the Dover brand, kitten_Val, and I did mention they had very little resale value. But they are good quality saddles and if you need something that will fit multiple horses (and I'm assuming from the OP's interest in interchangeable gullets that is the case here) they are awesome.

Do you have any problems with them other than the resale value? Just out of curiosity ^^


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a Collegiate Diploma and *I LOVE IT!* Some of the money I've ever spent! As far as fitting my horsie goes, he's a short-backed, pudgy, witherless 14.1 paint x Arab...and it couldn't fit him any better! As far as fit for me goes it's pretty flawless, as well.  I'm 5'1 but I've got pretty long legs for someone my height - shorter in the thigh, long calf. I got this saddle in 16", and it's perfect! Seat is super comfortable, good quality leather for the price. Leather takes oil well and darkens beautifully. If I was to get really nitpicky, I'd say the leather could be a little bit grippier, but I guess I just have to learn how to be grippier myself.  I use this saddle for flatwork (dressage), and over fences. The highest I've done with it is 2'9. All in all, I'd say this is definitely a great buy if you can find it for a good price.
I'll stick some pictures in here for help too - of the saddle itself, me flatting in it, and me jumping 2'6-2'9.  I hope this post helps!!! Good luck on your search!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nevreme said:


> They are the Dover brand, kitten_Val, and I did mention they had very little resale value. But they are good quality saddles and if you need something that will fit multiple horses (and I'm assuming from the OP's interest in interchangeable gullets that is the case here) they are awesome.
> 
> Do you have any problems with them other than the resale value? Just out of curiosity ^^


They are rather decent quality from what I can tell (I'm local to the Dover, so I've sat in Circuit in person), and as long as it fits the horse I have no problem with it. Although when I did a research while back looking for jumping saddle, I've seen a number of complaints about Circuit saddles on other forums (not just about the re-sell value even though it's an important factor down the road, but about quality). 

BTW interchangeable gullet is not an answer to everything unfortunately - personally I'm not a fan of it. My saddles are fitted (though both my saddles are in med range price as well as Circuit), and almost all lesson barns I've been to has a saddle/horse specifically fitted for the horse. So far I haven't seen the saddle that would fit every horse you try it on (even though some people claim it).


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree with all points. I know that Circuits have a moderately bad rep on forums and such, but I'm just going off what I know from having ridden in them.

Interchangeable gullet may not be the perfect solution to needing a saddle that fits many horses, but it sure as heck helps.

Yes, in a perfect world every horse would have their own specially fitted saddle. But the reality is that most people simply can't afford that. I don't know where you ride, but I have only ever been to one barn in all my years of riding that has been able to give each horse it's own saddle. For someone on a budget it is much more economical to buy a wide tree with an interchangeable gullet system and be creative with padding.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Nevreme said:


> Circuit Circuit Circuit!!
> 
> People like to turn up their noses at Circuits because they are often thought of as being 'cheap' saddles. And yes, they are rather inexpensive, and have little resale value, but a good Circuit will last you years.



I had a Circuit Elite XC that I wish I would have kept, but I literally could have sold it 4 times by now if I still had it, and I sold it for the same price I bought it for. It was a really well balanced saddle and while the break in period was almost agonizing, after it was broke in, I loved it so much!

Inexpensive does not need to be "cheap" either. I don't care for the Collegiates at all, and have never ridden in a HDR to give an opinion either way about them, but there are so many people selling used saddles right now, that if you can try it before you buy it, you can get yourself a great deal.

I got my Beval Natural 4 or 5 years ago now for $500 (new they are around $2300) because it had a minor blemish that was cosmetic only, and does not affect the use of the saddle at all. I ride in that saddle at least once a day, usually 2 or 3 times a day, and have for the last few years, I adore it.

I have also seen a lot of good deals lately at www.stcroixsaddlery.com this is a local saddle shop to me, and actually a friend of mine bought it last year, then you can take the saddles on trial and there are always new consignments coming in, if you find one you like, don't be afraid to make an offer either, often saddles there were brought in after the owners bought something else, so they would be happy to see it go.

Best advice I can give though, is to try it. Saddle balance makes a huge difference in jumping, and for years I thought I was a really bad rider, it just turned out that my old Wintec Pro AP put my legs too far forward and I could not properly get my position over fences. I tried a friend's Pessoa one day and jumping was so easy and fun


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nevreme said:


> Yes, in a perfect world every horse would have their own specially fitted saddle. But the reality is that most people simply can't afford that.



I have two riding horses, and they each have their own saddles. If I get a third riding horse, I fully expect to buy another saddle that is his exclusively.

I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, but I do believe that you need to fit the saddle to the horse, not force fit the horse to the saddle. 

I have a Wintec 2000 AP with the gullet change system. Don't even have spare gullets for it, because it only needs to fit my Arabian. My other saddle is an older Stubben Siegfried, and it fits my TB like it was made for him.

If you're not snobbish about needing to have everything new and know what you're looking for, you can get great deals on used, older leather saddles. Saddles don't have to cost upwards of $1,000, and even those on a budget can afford saddles for each of their riding horses.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I love my Collegiate!

At my old trainers, I had two people buy Collegiate after sitting in my old edition one. I really have no idea how old mine is, and it is a little scuffed up but still feels great to ride in. 

As a side note, Chiro (not a pro saddle fitter but knows a little)came out to adjust my horse and said my saddle was about half an inch too snug on one shoulder. I am going to see if I can have it re-flocked to fix the issue because I don't want to get rid of it... Although... the new ones are snazzy! Just out of my price range if all it needs is a re-flocking.


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

That is two horses, Speed Racer. My barn has about 20 horses that are owned by the BO and over half those are used for lessons. It is simply not an option for them to each have their own saddle, the money just isn't available. We have a large number of pads that have been donated or purchased by lesson families and we pick the best fit and pad for comfort.

The chiropractor and the equine masseuse (who is also a saddle fitter) are both out at least two or three times a month, for board horses or if someone really needs an adjustment. None of our horses have any issues that are caused exclusively by saddle fit, and neither person has told us that we absolutely must have a specific saddle for each horse.

NeuroticMare: Ooo, I love Bevals! There is one at my barn that I have ridden in once or twice and it was very cushy. It fits a good number of the horses there as well.


----------

